# Drain flies



## Eddie77 (Nov 6, 2013)

Had a guy ask if I would snake his house to get rid of drain flies. I told him I don't have a camera so I couldn't guarantee I would get the nest. He also had some blockage so he ok'd me to snake them out anyway. I researched drain flies online before I went. After I snaked the lines, I looked around & saw a drum trap on his bath tub. Is that where the nest is most likely? I didn't say anything to him about it. I just want to know if anyone has experience with them first hand.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Yes they are nasty little bugs,normally the nest is in a place where water flow is zero. I took a unused lint trap lid off and the top two inches of water was nothing but large and flies. Pumped the water out and sprayed the flies. Then had to clean the stupid thing. Only place I have ever run into them is unused sections of pipe or traps that have been stagnate for awile.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Usually you'll find a dry trap or, open/broken drain/vent pipe to be the cause...

Plenty of flies on the other side of those traps... But not usually in the house...


----------



## TheDrainGuy (Jan 1, 2014)

Yeah Red is right on.
I have found the jet to be effective in washing them out and the key is killing the lava .
Most important is to try to find where they are getting in because if not they will be back.


----------



## HP plumber (Sep 4, 2013)

Maybe recommend a smoke test to determine any possible dry traps or cracks in sewer.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

HP plumber said:


> Maybe recommend a smoke test to determine any possible dry traps or cracks in sewer.


I'd check for all the simple and visible stuff first...
Then if it plays hard to find do the smoke test...

I usually find stuff like that just by visual inspection without a smoke test...


----------



## Eddie77 (Nov 6, 2013)

There didn't seem to be any broken pipes. I went through his whole basement. I didn't see any dry traps (I snaked 3 drains in the basement.). I cleaned out the trap on a drain that backed up at a point, full of the stuff the flies would like to eat, that's not where he said they were coming out. It had what looked to be really fine webbing inside it, is that what the nest looks like? I couldn't find any pics of a nest online.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

They will lay eggs and the larva will grow on drain sludge...


----------

